# I can't wait anymore! New photoshoot with Friesian Stallion Keegan



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Lovely pictures!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_He's so perfect. God I would KILL for a horse like that. -drools over pictures some more- You're also an amazing photographer. D: I'm so jealous of everything here! HAHA!_


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Great action shots!  The last one is my fav though :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

He is absolutley STUNNING! Great pictures!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Great photos, as usual! I love the tree photo, with Keegan only slightly blurred. It's got somewhat of a wild feel.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

More photos!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Honestly I'm not sure which I'm more upset about...... 

1) Keegan is not mine

2) You guys have green grass and the sun is shining. I woke up to snow today. *sigh*


Lovely pictures, your friend is very lucky to have such an amazing photographer to document these moments with her partner.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow! those are amazing!! you are really good!! What a beautiful horse too


----------



## KatiesMom38 (May 12, 2009)

I want that horse!!! Lol!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness what a beautiful horse! And your photography is amazing!!!

Did I already say the horse was gorgeous? *sigh*


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That is the most gorgeous friesian let alone horse i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Waaaaaaa mummmmmyyy i want a fresian!!!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

that location is absolutely stunning!! so is the horse of course lol.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Already saw them on flickr, but I'll say it here too: nice work


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Rissa said:


> These photos were taken yesterday afternoon. The 19th. I have TONS more. But I want to share what I have loaded to my FlickR so far. I have NO patience. I'm not a doctor after all.


All gorgeous but my favs are the one in the trees and the one head on with the green tint to his eyes .......


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

That horse is so beautiful he doesn’t look real! Great job on the photo's!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You are so talented!! Keegan looks so fantastic! I think that these are some of my favorite pics I've ever seen you take.

By the way, I'm so jealous because you have all these great pics of Keegan and your horse and I have like none.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning horse  thanks for sharing those photos. You've got some very good timing with those photos as well. Thanks for sharing those


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!











Added many more at liberty photos.

See the rest at the FlickR set for the 19th.
Keegan May 19th - a set on Flickr


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have any idea how lucky you are to have keegan? I must say once again he is the most amazing horse i have EVER SAW!!! HE must have costed ALOT of money!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stunning horse, and amazing photos you are brilliant and you have a heap of tallent!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

All I can manage to type is- WOW


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! soooo lucky your friend is


----------



## Sarahsolomon (Apr 14, 2009)

*oh my god!!*
that is one truly _beeeeeeautiful _horse!!
your such an amazing photographer ahh im SO jealous of everything here!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

You owe me a new keyboard....Because I just drooled all over it! >.<


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Amazing Shots! What kind of camera do you use on your shoots? I have so many favorites, but I gotta say the last one is my very fav. He looks amazing!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I forgot all about this thread! I was never really happy with the exposure and intense sun in these photos. Thanks everyone!




ChingazMyBoy said:


> Stunning horse, and amazing photos you are brilliant and you have a heap of tallent!


Thank you. 



welshpony15 said:


> All I can manage to type is- WOW


I say that a lot when I see him. 



ClassicalRomantic said:


> What a beautiful boy! soooo lucky your friend is


She is VERY lucky and thankfully she is also very kind. 



Sarahsolomon said:


> *oh my god!!*
> that is one truly _beeeeeeautiful _horse!!
> your such an amazing photographer ahh im SO jealous of everything here!


Thanks so much!  If you're ever in Indiana come out and visit.



sunny06 said:


> You owe me a new keyboard....Because I just drooled all over it! >.<


Haha, I think I posted on here I'm not responsibly for anyone's keyboards due to drooling. 



RoCru said:


> Amazing Shots! What kind of camera do you use on your shoots? I have so many favorites, but I gotta say the last one is my very fav. He looks amazing!


I use a Canon Rebel XTI. Assorted lenses. This set was taken with a Tamon 300mm I believe.

I liked these photos better.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ive-gone-done-again-more-stallion-28935/

They were taken with a Canon Rebel XTI and a 70-200 f 2.8 lens.


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, he is absolutely stunning, what a beautiful horse!


----------

